# F450



## sadmac (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi folks,
I'm looking at buying a 1992 F450 with a flat deck dump (PTO drive), the truck has 200000km (120000 miles) and has a 460 gas engine. The guy is asking $12,800 Canadian pesos ($8500 American dollars)for it. Does this sound like a good buy, and are there any particular problems I should be looking for?
Thanks in advance,
Keith


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If the truck is a 5 sp, watch for tranny problems. Over drive is notorious for going out, very expensive to replace.
Also it will be very hard on fuel. The price seems about right. 
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

A guy around the conner from me has a '94 450 diesel 9' plow stick with only 37k miles for only $11k .truck looks real good.


----------



## SDF250 (Jan 6, 2001)

*cat320*

is that 2 of 4x4


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

SDF250 It was a 2wd he used chains on one tire on each side to plow I just got back from out of town and have not seen it.I think he slod it already.


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

i have never seen an f-450 that wasn't one of the new superduty body styles, 1999+. by f-450, do you mean f-superduty, i have seen a couple of those


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Previous to the 99 model year ford made a 15000 gvw cab and chassis model truck that was designated the Super Duty, also referred to as the F450.
Started about 87 or 88 and had that placard till 97. In the 99 model year ford called everything truck from the 8600 gvw F-250 through the F-550 a Superduty.
Dino


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

thats what i thought, thanks for clearing it up.

i have heard rumors of chevy making a heavy duty+ line of trucks, like the f450 f550.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes Gm will have a 16 17 and 19K chassis available early next year in 2wd, and about 6-8 months later in 4wd.The line is classified family 2 by Gm people. The cab and nose will look very similar to the Bruin show truck.
Dino


----------



## 6.9Driver (Feb 28, 2001)

The Bruin? Uh oh! Yuck!


----------

